# Help my mouse!



## PROXYcat (Sep 9, 2013)

I got a pet mouse from the pet store a few weeks ago, about 5 days ago he started falling, and twisting funnily, I took a video of it here 



he ussually falls more noticably than shown in the video, like, his whole front end will press against the ground and his back end will twist to the side, please, if you know what this is or what I can do to help, please let me know!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

He needs to see a vet ASAP. 
He may have had a stroke, or have a possible ear infection, but he really does need to be seen by a professional so he can get any meds he needs. 

Sorry I can't be of much more help, hope you get it all sorted and he gets better soon xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree he needs a vets opinion, if I had to guess I woukd be concerned that his head appears slightly domed in the video, which can be a symptom of hydrocephalus, which would mean his balance issues were most likely neurological . I hope the vet can sort him out and get him healthy.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, sorry to hear about your mouse the only experience I have had with this is in a baby ferret, as she grew her head became too big for her body and we had no choice but to let her go to sleep. I would say get to the vets asap and see if they can do anything to help.


----------



## PROXYcat (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your help! I'll see what I can do for him as soon as I can!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

How is he?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

Your mouse looks very sick to me. He is all hunched up which is never a good sign and they can deteriorate very quickly when this happens. The head tilt suggests it could be an ear infection but as he doesn't look well in general I would say it's either a stroke or He is being poisoned by ammonia. Mice really shouldn't be kept in glass tanks as ammonia sinks to the bottom of the cage and can't escape and if mousie is on that same level he is breathing it all in and this will make them unwell and can be fatal. 
You really need to get him to the vet asap and into a suitable enclosure with lots of ventilation around the sides of the cage. Having ventilation on top is not any good for mice.

ETA Sorry just realised this is an old post. Hope your mouse is ok.


----------

